

Atmosphere 1.0, the Asynchronous JavaScript/Java Framework now available - jfarcand
http://jfarcand.wordpress.com/2012/09/04/atmosphere-1-0-the-asynchronous-javascriptjava-framework-now-available/

======
lekanwang
Props to the team for reaching 1.0. I've been trying this out with Scalatra,
and it's the most fun I've had standing up a web stack. Would definitely
recommend this.

